# ethernet splitter problems



## jebus08 (Oct 27, 2008)

i recently bought an ethernet splitter but i can only get on port to work. i realise youre meant to plug the splitter into your router, but what ive done is connected using block connecters to one end of an ethernet cable which is plugged into my router so that it extends to where i want it. But only one port works. Is there anyway to fix it.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You will probably need to supply us with more details as to how you made the connections and how the splitter is wired internally.

What do you mean by "block connectors"? Ethernet routers typically use 8 contact RJ-45 jacks on their ports that accept 8 contact RJ-45 plugs.


----------



## jebus08 (Oct 27, 2008)

ok well by block connecters i mean these things








and basicly i cut off the plug which was on the splitter and connected the wires to an ethernet cable coming from my router, but only one port works. Im not sure wat type of ethernet cable is compatible with my router but i know the cable did work before i connected it to the splitter so im pretty sure its compatible.

plus i have tried different cables in both ports but only one works


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Can you please provide some more detail about what type of splitter you purchased? Is it some type of small device that does not require any type of power supply? Can you provide any type of link to a web site that may be selling them?

EDIT: Did your splitter come with any documentation as to how to use it? By any chance does it say you need to use two of them at a time, one to combine two ports from the router to a single cable and another to split the signals on the cable back to two ports?

I do not claim to be an expert on transmission line theory but I suspect running your cable's twisted pair connections through that connector block may cause a bit of signal degradation.


----------



## jebus08 (Oct 27, 2008)

heres the one i bought, it doesnt have its own power supply. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Belkin-RJ45...3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1225189780&sr=8-3 
and this is what they said in the review could be helpfull.

So this little device is most useful, a normal ethernet cable has 8 wires within it but only 4 are used commonly for ethernet traffic. This device lets you connect to 2 ethernet devices on the end of 1 cable (you do need to buy 2 of these units tho for it to work and you will also need 2 ethernet female to female coupling blocks (Belkin Cat 5 RJ45 Inline Coupler (White) R6G050) as the economiser weirdly has a male RJ-45 plug!)

can this support 2 active connections at the same time. tell me you need to know any other information.
at the moment i cant go on my pc and xbox at the same time because i have to share the connection as only one port works.


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

Any wire with 4 twisted pairs (8 wires) can be used for two ethernet connections.
Ethernet needs one pair on pins 1 & 2 with the second on pins 3 & 6. Each end should have the white/color (blue, orange, green, or brown) on 1 or 3 with its matching wire on 2 or 6.
I regularly strip about 4 inches at each end of the wire and crimp the rj-45 ends to two connectors on each end, using blue & orange for the first connection and green & brown for the second.
You do need two connectors at each end for it to work.


----------



## jebus08 (Oct 27, 2008)

DavisMcCarn said:


> Any wire with 4 twisted pairs (8 wires) can be used for two ethernet connections.
> Ethernet needs one pair on pins 1 & 2 with the second on pins 3 & 6. Each end should have the white/color (blue, orange, green, or brown) on 1 or 3 with its matching wire on 2 or 6.
> I regularly strip about 4 inches at each end of the wire and crimp the rj-45 ends to two connectors on each end, using blue & orange for the first connection and green & brown for the second.
> You do need two connectors at each end for it to work.


ive already connected them to the splitter and theres a small diagram on the splitter telling me how the wires are split ill double check to make sure theyre right but im certain they are. thanks for the help anyway


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

This product wil not split one port on a router into two... no matter how you wire your cables. What this product is intended to do is save wire by allowing two connections over eight wires. You connect one splitter to TWO ports on a router or switch at one end of a Cat5 cable, and connect another splitter to TWO computers at the other end of the cable. Also note, it will not work at Gb speed.


----------



## jebus08 (Oct 27, 2008)

ok thanks for the info


----------

